

Is there a market left for vulnerability scanners? - jpd750

There seems to be an abundant number of vulnerability scanners out there for web applications and I&#x27;m wondering of the market potential left for new vulnerability scanners with some differentiation (not so much on the technology side)?<p>Thanks for your input fellow hackers
======
wglb
There are a lot, and it is possible that new ones can make inroads.

But there are a number of good open source or free vulnerability scanners.
Skipfish from lcamtuf is extremely fast. Burp from Portswigger, which seems to
do very well in head-to-head comparisons has a free version. It is very
actively developed and has a very large feature set.

Here is a comparison chart of scanners: [http://www.sectoolmarket.com/price-
and-feature-comparison-of...](http://www.sectoolmarket.com/price-and-feature-
comparison-of-web-application-scanners-unified-list.html)

A lot of thought would have to go into what features does the market feel are
missing, and how difficult is it go get the coverage needed.

